# Rg350 problem with trying to play neogeo games in aes mode?



## Bubbypop (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi I don't know to edit the neogeo.zip using unibios


----------



## Bubbypop (Nov 30, 2019)

To make the games to run in aes mode using FBA,name,gngeo, they all boot in mvs mode


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 30, 2019)

Bubbypop said:


> Hi I don't know to edit the neogeo.zip using unibios


U don't edit the bios


----------



## Bubbypop (Nov 30, 2019)

I mean like rename files or stuff


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 30, 2019)

Bubbypop said:


> I mean like rename files or stuff


There is no renaming files


----------



## Bubbypop (Nov 30, 2019)

So how do I make it boot in aes as default then mate


----------



## Bubbypop (Dec 3, 2019)

U have to edit the files inside the zip to make the emulator boot into console mode

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Which I don't know how to do

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

U can change it by punching in a button combination but the rg350 FBA name and gngeo won't save my settings


----------



## Bubbypop (Dec 3, 2019)

Ok the problem is that when running FBA it loads all ok but in order to save settings you need to format neogeo memory card  in the options but the problem is the cards won't format in order to save settings


----------



## Bubbypop (Dec 3, 2019)




----------

